# ter mau feitio,



## marta12

Como a mesma expressão pode ter significados tão diferentes, em Portugal e no Brasil

Hoje ouvi uma entrevista feita por um jornalista português à Presidenta Dilma Roussef.

Pergunta o jornalista
- Dizem *que tem mau feitio*, o que pessoalmente acho não ser defeito em política. Vai usar esse *seu mau feitio* para impôr as suas convicções?

A Presidenta atrapalhada
- Não estou a entender o que você quer dizer *com ter mau feitio*

O jornalista explicou que em Portugal quer dizer uma certa obstinação, intransigência, etc

Diz a Presidenta
- *Mau feitio no Brasil quer dizer que o vestido está mal feito*, por isso não estava a entender a sua pergunta.

Riram-se os dois e os telespectadores


----------



## englishmania

Muito engraçado, realmente. 

(_impor _não leva acento)


----------



## Marzelo

marta12 said:


> A Presidenta *atrapalhada*



Qual o significado de *atrapalhada *nesta frase em Portugal?


----------



## englishmania

Significa confusa, embaraçada/envergonhada, sem saber o que fazer/dizer. Ela não estava a perceber por que razão a jornalista estava a falar do vestido...


----------



## Marzelo

Ok, Englishmania.

É que numa primeira leitura, o adjetivo pareceu-me um pouco exagerado para uma situação sem grande importância.


Ps. 
Por favor, não pensem que estou defendendo ninguém. A razão da pergunta foi simplesmente essa acima.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu também teria ficado confuso com a pergunta, mas meu entendimento foi diferente do da "Presidenta" (afff...): para mim, ter mau feitio é 1-) ser feio [ter mau aspecto, má catadura] ou, depois de algum esforço, 2-) ser antipático.

Essa do vestido me deixou mais atrapalhado do que a pergunta do repórter português. O que tem feitio a ver com talhe ou costura de roupa??


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> Eu também teria ficado confuso com a pergunta, mas meu entendimento foi diferente do da "Presidenta" (afff...): para mim, ter mau feitio é 1-) ser feio [ter mau aspecto, má catadura] ou, depois de algum esforço, 2-) ser antipático.
> 
> Essa do vestido me deixou mais atrapalhado do que a pergunta do repórter português. O que tem feitio a ver com talhe ou costura de roupa??


 
É que também usamos '_feitio_' nessa acepção. O '_feitio_' também é o corte do fato ou do vestido (hoje em dia chamar-lhe-Íamos preferencialmente '_design_') e ainda, numa acepção completamente diferente, a maneira de ser duma pessoa (_'tem bom feitio'_ se é amável, tolerante, simpática, _'mau feitio'_ no caso oposto).


----------



## Audie

Não sei do uso mais difundido no tempo em que Dilma era mais jovem, mas acho que, hoje em dia, o sentido mais conhecido do termo '_feitio_' é o usado na expressão '_não é do meu feitio_', que se refere ao caráter de um indivíduo. 

Tirando o fato de que ela já tem algumas gafes "lingüísticas" no currículo, buscar a relação de '_mau feitio_' com o vestuário parece somente uma reação mal pensada ao incômodo da  pergunta. Até ao entrevistador pareceu estranha essa interpretação da  presidente.


----------



## marta12

Pois não Englishmania! Impor não tem acento 

O entrevistador é português e tem idade, como o Carfer disse, para saber que _feitio_ também era usado para se falar do corte do vestido.
O entrevistador riu-se e garantiu que não estava a falar do vestido dela, porque deve ter ficado atrapalhado com o mal entendido.
Não me parece que tenha sido uma gafe_ linguistica_ de Dilma.


----------



## Alentugano

Audierunt said:


> Não sei do uso mais difundido no tempo em que Dilma era mais jovem, mas acho que, hoje em dia, o sentido mais conhecido do termo '_feitio_' é o usado na expressão '_não é do meu feitio_', que se refere ao caráter de um indivíduo.
> 
> Tirando o fato de que ela já tem algumas gafes "lingüísticas" no currículo, buscar a relação de '_mau feitio_' com o vestuário parece somente uma reação mal pensada ao incômodo da pergunta. Até ao entrevistador pareceu estranha essa interpretação da presidente.


 
Mas a principal acepção de _feitio_ em Portugal também é essa (carácter/maneira de ser). Daí seria muito fácil inferir o significado de _mau feitio_, ou não?


----------



## marta12

«Uma situação sem grande importância» Marzelo?

E como é que ela responderia à pergunta feita _se ter mau feitio_, era relacionado com o vestido?


----------



## Alentugano

Também se usa muito a expressão "Não é defeito, é feitio".


----------



## marta12

Não Alentugano

Se ela pensa em vestido, não é fácil. Aliás notou-se logo no princípio da pergunta o ar admirado de Dilma, por isso penso que ela imediatamente relacionou com vestido.
Só tendo visto a entrevista se percebem os pequenos pormenores.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Não Alentugano
> 
> Se ela pensa em vestido, não é fácil. Aliás notou-se logo no princípio da pergunta o ar admirado de Dilma, por isso penso que ela imediatamente relacionou com vestido.
> Só tendo visto a entrevista se percebem os pequenos pormenores.


 
Marta, o que eu estou a dizer é que talvez não dê para generalizar essa interpretação ao resto do Brasil. Até mesmo aqui neste tópico já houve respostas diferentes dadas por brasileiros. Pode até haver diferenças regionais...


----------



## marta12

...e de idades


----------



## Vanda

marta12 said:


> Pois não Englishmania! Impor não tem acento
> 
> O entrevistador é português e tem idade, como o Carfer disse, para saber que _feitio_ também era usado para se falar do corte do vestido.
> O entrevistador riu-se e garantiu que não estava a falar do vestido dela, porque deve ter ficado atrapalhado com o mal entendido.
> Não me parece que tenha sido uma gafe_ linguistica_ de Dilma.





marta12 said:


> Não Alentugano
> 
> Se ela pensa em vestido, não é fácil. Aliás notou-se logo no princípio da pergunta o ar admirado de Dilma, por isso penso que ela imediatamente relacionou com vestido.
> Só tendo visto a entrevista se percebem os pequenos pormenores.


Concordo com você Marta. Mesmo porque falou-se muito sobre que vestido ela iria usar na posse e que vestido usou, talvez, daí, a primeira compreensão dela tenha sido sobre o vestido. Quando a gente está sob o foco e sob o fogo leva mesmo alguns minutos até a ficha cair. Acho muito natural que ela tenha primeiro pensado no vestido! E Audie, ''não ser do meu feitio'' é expressão também conhecida dos mineiros, como Dilma o é.


----------



## Marzelo

marta12 said:


> Como a mesma expressão pode ter significados tão diferentes, em Portugal e no Brasil



Pois é Marta, assistindo à entrevista notei também outra palavra com sentido (no dia-a-dia) bem diferente nos dois lados do Atlântico: *Toilette*.

No nosso dia-a-dia, toilette quer dizer sanitário enquanto que na entrevista quer dizer *traje*. Acho que só não houve confusão também com esta palavra por causa do contexto.

Imagine o repórter começando a entrevista elogiando o _*traje *_da Dilma. E ela com uma cara de espanto pensando:  Que reporter de m*, começa a entrevista elogiando o _*sanitário*_!!!


----------



## Vanda

Ai, Marzelo! No mundo feminino usamos a expressão toalete também referindo-se ao traje feminino.  Talvez não tanto quanto no passado, mas ainda usado, e essencialmente, no linguajar da moda, um traje mais requintado. Também usado em convites formais, quando é imposta a exigência de traje.



> Sapatos *toalete* - Gorgorão, cetim, do mesmo tecido do vestido, perlê prateado, dourado, e lezard dourado, ou prateado. É obrigatório meias. Usa-se com vestuário  _habillé_ como: seda pura, gases, tecidos cintilantes, prateado ou dourado, vaporosos, enfim, tecidos para *toalete*. È próprio para casamentos, jantar formal, coquetel formal, recital de gala, teatro, formaturas, reuniões formal, etc. Usa-se somente após as 17:00 horas.


fonte

E, lembrei-me do nosso Noel Rosa com o ''feitio de oração'':
_E com harmonia essa triste melodia         
  Que é meu samba em feitio de oração          _


----------



## marta12

Ai Marzelo!

Você pôs-me às gargalhadas em frente ao écran!


----------



## Outsider

É interessante esta divergência. A propósito, em Portugal o mais comum é dizer que uma peça de roupa tem _bom corte_. 

Não foi uma gafe de Dilma, foi só desconhecimento de ambos — e mais até do jornalista, em minha opinião, pois considero que faz parte do trabalho dele usar linguagem que o entrevistado compreenda.


----------



## Audie

Marta, antes de postar ontem, eu assisti à entrevista. 
 E não disse que tinha sido uma gafe lingüística. Quis dizer que nem  considerava o fato de já ter havido momentos em que ela se equivocou com  as palavras. Além disso, pus o termo entre aspas.


Alentugano said:


> Marta, o que eu estou a dizer é que talvez  não dê para generalizar essa interpretação ao resto do Brasil. Até mesmo  aqui neste tópico já houve respostas diferentes dadas por brasileiros.  Pode até haver diferenças regionais...


Pode haver, sim. Como disse, penso que a  acepção mais comum de _feitio_ seja à relativa ao caráter, à índole. A expressão '_mau feitio_' pode me lembrar algo mal feito, mas não me leva direta ou primeiramente à forma de uma roupa. 

O assunto era segurança pública, luta contra o tráfico (16:10): "_Para isso vai  ser preciso tomar medidas duras e dizem que a senhora tem mau feitio,  coisa que eu pessoalmente não acho que seja um defeito na política_".  

Penso que a maioria dos brasileiros razoavelmente bem educados saberia interpretar o '_mau feitio_' da frase, nem que fosse para concluir que o sentido fosse o de um 'péssimo caráter'. Mas talhe da roupa?


----------



## Audie

Vanda said:


> Concordo com você Marta. Mesmo porque falou-se muito sobre que vestido ela iria usar na posse e que vestido usou, talvez, daí, a primeira compreensão dela tenha sido sobre o vestido. Quando a gente está sob o foco e sob o fogo leva mesmo alguns minutos até a ficha cair. Acho muito natural que ela tenha primeiro pensado no vestido!


Vandita, de vestido de mulher em política ou fora dela sempre se falou. No caso de Dilma, a característica sempre mais ressaltada (nem vou falar das suas faltas vocabulares) é a sua pouca delicadeza, seu, digamos, _feitio _mais masculino, ou mais cruamente, seu estilo _bulldozer_. Concordo que ela não tenha compreendido o que o sr. Sousa Tavares tenha pronunciado, mas o tema era segurança pública. Me pareceu mais surpresa e desconforto com a "audácia" do entrevistador em tocar nesse assunto. Afinal, ela é visita no país.


Vanda said:


> E Audie, ''não ser do meu feitio'' é expressão também conhecida dos mineiros, como Dilma o é.


E '_mau feitio_'? Você, como mineira, associaria primeiramente a defeito no corte da roupa?

Ah, eu também lembrei logo do Noel!


----------



## Vanda

Acho que sim. Eu ia pensar primeiro na roupa! Vá se entender essas mulheres!


----------



## marta12

Já tinham falado de segurança e Dilma mostrou-se muito aberta nas respostas.
Aliás penso Audierunt, que você está enganada. A entrevista não foi feita em Portugal e sim no Brasil, antes de virem para cá.

Recorde, o governoo português tinha acabado de pedir a demissão e isso foi na quarta-feira da semana passada, dia da entrevista e Dilma ainda não sabia do facto, foi Miguel Sousa Tavares que lhe deu a informação, informação essa que tinha acabado de receber.
Por isso não foi audácia, fazer aquela pergunta. Ela devia estar à espera dela. Caramba, quem não fala hoje em dia de segurança? Já tinham falado das favelas e do tráfico de droga e armas.
Enfim, diferentes interpretações sobre uma entrevista.


----------



## Marzelo

Vanda said:


> No mundo feminino usamos a expressão toalete também referindo-se ao traje feminino.



Oi Vanda,
como eu disse, significado no "dia-a-dia". Que é aquele primeiro significado que a gente dá ao ouvir uma palavra, especialmente quando fora de um contexto. 

Pela entrevista eu "deduzi" na hora que se referia ao traje. Mas fora do contexto, eu só "enxergaria" sanitário. 

Não sei se observou, mas o link que você postou para indicar que _toalete_ também significa _traje feminino_ leva justamente a um exemplo de _sanitário _(repare as imagens).


----------



## Marzelo

Audierunt said:


> Penso que a maioria dos brasileiros razoavelmente bem educados saberia interpretar o 'mau feitio' da frase, nem que fosse para concluir que o sentido fosse o de um 'péssimo caráter'.
> (...)
> Me pareceu mais surpresa e desconforto com a "audácia" do entrevistador em tocar nesse assunto.



Audie,

acho que foi justamente isso que aconteceu. Por interpretar "mau-feitio" como "péssimo caráter" e como ninguém espera que um repórter seja audacioso o suficiente pra chamar um chefe de estado assim, ela disse que não entendia, ou achou que era mais "plausível" ele estar se referindo à roupa dela.

Considero-me razoavelmente educado (posso estar enganado, é verdade), mas sem a explicação dada pelo repórter e pelos lusos aqui, jamais entenderia "mau feitio" como "elogio ou qualidade". Não pensaria em roupa provavelmente, mas interpretaria como uma espécie de crítica.   

Faça um teste:
  Comeceuma conversa com dez amigos seus, razoavelmente educados, dizendo: "Estou com um problema difícil que só alguém de mau feito como você pode ajudar"

Poste aqui depois o resultado desse teste.


----------



## Vanda

aha ha!  Viva a diferença masculina e feminina! O que eu vi no link que postei foram as fotos das gordinhas e as descrições do traje toalete. Penso primeiro em traje toalete. Coisas de mulheres, será?! A não ser, é claro, que o contexto seja óbvio: estamos num barzinho e alguém diz: vamos ao toalete?


----------



## marta12

Repare Marzelo
Mau-feitio não tem a ver com carácter. O carácter são os valores e a ética que alguém tem e, por mais que se tente não se consegue modificar .
Já  o mau-feitio, pode ser modificado desde que alguém se empenhe nisso.
Alguém com bom-feitio também pode passar a ter mau-feitio de um dia para o outro  e isso não quer dizer que o carácter dessa pessoa se renha modificado.

Nunca pensei que isto desse tanta polémica. Anda política metida pelo meio disto?


----------



## Audie

marta12 said:


> Aliás penso Audierunt, que você está enganada. A entrevista não foi feita em Portugal e sim no Brasil, antes de virem para cá.
> Por isso não foi audácia, fazer aquela pergunta. Ela devia estar à espera dela. *Caramba*, quem não fala hoje em dia de segurança? Já tinham falado das favelas e do tráfico de droga e armas.
> Enfim, diferentes interpretações sobre uma entrevista.


Verdade, Marta. A abestalhada aqui parece que nem viu o pavilhão nacional no meio da tela. E, apesar de ter posto o vídeo desde o começo, distraí-me fazendo outras coisas concomitantemente. Sem falar que achei o cenário bem "familiar".
De qulaquer forma, não invalida o que escrevi: a "audácia" de um jornalista estrangeiro (supondo que ele o seja, senão, sem problema, retifico num post futuro de novo ) numa exclusiva, "cutucar" a presidente do País, fazendo referência a uma sua característica meio desagradável. 
Marta, de novo, "audácia" está entre aspas. Geralmente ter audácia é uma característica positiva de um jornalista.

OFF: "_caramba_"?? Vocês usam também? 


Vanda said:


> Acho que sim. Eu ia pensar primeiro na roupa! Vá se entender essas mulheres!


Vanda, então, tá. Vamos considerar que Dilma só não tem muita intimidade com o idioma. Mas, sem querer ser mais chata ainda, se eu me referisse ao corte da roupa, diria exatamente como disse o jornalista '_seu mau feitio_' ou 'o_ mau feitio da sua roupa_'? Não é uma provocação, é uma dúvida real.





Marzelo said:


> Audie,
> 
> acho que foi justamente isso que aconteceu. Por interpretar "mau-feitio"  como "péssimo caráter" e como ninguém espera que um repórter seja  audacioso o suficiente pra chamar um chefe de estado assim, ela disse  que não entendia, ou achou que era mais "plausível" ele estar se  referindo à roupa dela.
> 
> Considero-me razoavelmente educado (posso estar enganado, é verdade),  mas sem a explicação dada pelo repórter e pelos lusos aqui, jamais  entenderia "mau feitio" como "elogio ou qualidade". Não pensaria em  roupa provavelmente, mas interpretaria como uma espécie de  crítica.


Mas eu penso como você.    E repito o que disse a Marta: minha audácia está entre aspas.
Marta, empreguei imprecisamente '_caráter_' no #8. Mas quando me referi ao que Dilma poderia pensar ('_péssimo caráter_'), foi no sentido de que ela até pudesse pensar assim.

Quanto a _toalete_, também conhecia a expressão com sentido de traje feminino, mas pensei que não se usava mais. O título do blog associado às imagens do cabeçalho leva a crer que _toalete _se refira ao banheiro, lugar onde a gente cuida com mais atenção da feminilidade (roupa, cuidados pessoais etc). Por outro lado, o link do livro parece mostrar que a acepção "traje feminino" ainda é atual. 

Sim, Vanda, _vive la différence_! Se é pra usar toalete, que seja com o sentido de traje!


----------



## anaczz

Marzelo said:
			
		

> acho que foi justamente isso que aconteceu. Por interpretar "mau-feitio"  como "péssimo caráter" e como ninguém espera que um repórter seja  audacioso o suficiente pra chamar um chefe de estado assim, ela disse  que não entendia, ou achou que era mais "plausível" ele estar se  referindo à roupa dela.


Eu também penso que será por aí.
A expressão "mau feitio" em Portugal é corriqueira e corresponde mais ou menos a dizermos, no Brasil:
Fulana é geniosa.
Fulano tem um gênio/mau gênio...

Embora a palavra feitio seja por nós conhecida, não é de uso corriqueiro e acho que qualquer brasileiro, ao ser "acusado" de ter mau feitio, ficaria pensando: será que isso é uma ofensa?
Por outro lado, talvez seja coisa da idade, as costureiras sempre epecificavam ao informar o preço de uma roupa que você mandava fazer: X reais pelo tecido e Y pelo feitio. Talvez por isso a relação imediata com roupas e vestidos...


----------



## marta12

Paz Audierunt

Sim usamos "caramba" e eu uso muito, há quem diga que até abuso


----------



## Vanda

Não é do meu feitio ficar discutindo minha toalete em público. (só pra empregar as duas expressões).


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Eu também penso que será por aí.
> A expressão "mau feitio" em Portugal é corriqueira e corresponde mais ou menos a dizermos, no Brasil:
> Fulana é geniosa.
> Fulano tem um gênio/mau gênio...
> 
> Embora a palavra feitio seja por nós conhecida, não é de uso corriqueiro e acho que qualquer brasileiro, ao ser "acusado" de ter mau feitio, ficaria pensando: será que isso é uma ofens
> Por outro lado, talvez seja coisa da idade, as costureiras sempre epecificavam ao informar o preço de uma roupa que você mandava fazer: X reais pelo tecido e Y pelo feitio. Talvez por isso a relação imediata com roupas e vestidos...


Agora ficou claro! Também conhecemos o "mau génio", mas o "mau feitio" é muito mais usado.


----------



## FATIMINHA

Apesar de ter origem portuguesa, a língua usada no Brasil se difere substancialmente daquela praticada em Portugal. São parecidas, porém os nativos de cada um desses países se sentem bem confusos quando se deparam com palavras usadas com sentidos bastante diversos e não só isso: a conjugação verbal tem suas diferenças. A coisa mais normal é não haver compreensão mútua num primeiro contato.


----------



## Alentugano

FATIMINHA said:


> Apesar de ter origem portuguesa, a língua usada no Brasil se difere substancialmente daquela praticada em Portugal. São parecidas, porém os nativos de cada um desses países se sentem bem confusos quando se deparam com palavras usadas com sentidos bastante diversos e não só isso: a conjugação verbal tem suas diferenças. A coisa mais normal é não haver compreensão mútua num primeiro contato.



Fatiminha, permita que eu discorde. Uma boa parte das vezes essa falta de compreensão não é exatamente mútua. Diria que o mais normal é isso notar-se mais em uma das pessoas envolvidas. Tem tudo a ver com o grau de exposição à variante do outro, de cada um intervenientes. E poderá também ter influência o nível de cultura ou escolaridade dessas pessoas. Da minha experiência pessoal, posso dizer que não tive grandes problemas em ser entendido por brasileiros e em entendê-los a eles. Há uma ou outra expressão/palavra que não é descodificada à primeira, mas nada de mais.
Eu diria que em geral os portugueses estão muito melhor colocados para entender os brasileiros porque consomem muita _media_ vinda do Brasil, estando por isso muito familiarizados com os principais sotaques. Creio que, se houvesse uma maior divulgação de _media_ portuguesa no Brasil, a situação seria um pouco diferente.


----------



## brugluiz

Eu já deduziria 'mau feitio' como modo de ser, modo dos teus costumes.
Não sabia que era corte de roupa ahah.


----------

